# ‎MoYu‬ HuaChuang 5x5x5 Will be Available on January 2nd, 2015



## agent156 (Dec 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/yjmoyu/posts/431363943684224


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2014)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiinteresting.

Moyu really likes my money, it would seem. However, since the AoChuang is already an awesome cube, I'll probably wait on this one for a while.

Cool design though. I wonder if it'll pop/jam less than the AoChuang. Not that it's really a huge issue.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got the aochuang and then they release this


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I just got the aochuang and then they release this


Same! Doggamit.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Berd said:


> Same! Doggamit.


I'm glad I waited and didn't get an AoChuang, same with the WeiSu and AoSu.
(but I should've waited a couple of weeks and got a mini AoSu instead...)


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

HuaChuang? What does that mean? A HuaPo? HuaLong? HuaSu? HuaShi? HuaFu? Why not WeiChuang?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> HuaChuang? What does that mean? A HuaPo? HuaLong? HuaSu? HuaShi? HuaFu? Why not WeiChuang?



Probably because they'll make it Hua > Ao > Wei.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmm... will see after more people get it and more reviews come out. Should I seriously get into 5x5 now?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 22, 2014)

I am looking forward to this, really not too big a fan of the AoChuang. I like the harder plastic feel of the SS and the AoSu.


----------



## typeman5 (Dec 22, 2014)

i still have the shengshou 5x5, so maybe i'm getting a new 5x5?


----------



## Lid (Dec 22, 2014)

My AoChuang is pretty good, but maybe I'll be tempted by a stickerless version


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

I should probably just set up a direct debit straight to MoYu.


----------



## richardye1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> HuaChuang? What does that mean? A HuaPo? HuaLong? HuaSu? HuaShi? HuaFu? Why not WeiChuang?



oh hua means flower in chinese btw


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

Um..... thanks?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

Is this really necessary..?
I mean, the Aosu was a definite improvement on its predecessor, but the Aochuang is a fantastic puzzle, and I haven't heard anyone complain.
If anything, we need a cubic 7x7 and possibly a new 6x6 (few negative reviews on it)
Or possibly new MoYu puzzles? They are dominating the market, they need to release other puzzles like the Megaminx or a Square-1 or a Clock before they start remodeling perfectly good cubes.
Won't be buying this, not unless the core of my Aochuang is programmed to snap on the 2nd.
Come on Megaminx!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

Myachii said:


> I mean, the Aosu was a definite improvement on its predecessor, but the Aochuang is a fantastic puzzle, and I haven't heard anyone complain.



The AoChuang is good but far from perfect IMO. I'm all for MoYu not just being content with their current puzzles. Bring on the future.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually I think the 'Hua' used isn't 花 but 华 (meaning China), so I think it means Chinese creation, '华创'. Assuming of course this is the correct moyu forum link: http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-53866-1-1.html


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> The AoChuang is good but far from perfect IMO. I'm all for MoYu not just being content with their current puzzles. Bring on the future.



It's certainly much better than the Shengshou 5x5. If they can make a better 5x5, then hats off to them. It's gonna be difficult to top the Aochuang I think

I'm gonna bet right now that a new 6x6 and 7x7 will be revealed before 2016.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2014)

We were stuck with the V then the SS for ages. I'd happily bet on this being a marked improvement.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

MoYu is releasing a cubic 7x7 later.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> MoYu is releasing a cubic 7x7 later.


Proof? Anyway, I am really looking forward to this cube. I held off from getting the AoChuang after hearing about it's issues with popping. Hopefully the HuaChuang won't pop.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd like to see MoYu come out with a whole series of Hua cubes. If the HuaChuang is any better than an AoChuang, it could work.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 22, 2014)

What improvements are they trying to make with this cube? (serious question) 

That's a lot of money to spend on another 5x5 when the one I have is already so good!


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Proof? Anyway, I am really looking forward to this cube. I held off from getting the AoChuang after hearing about it's issues with popping. Hopefully the HuaChuang won't pop.



The extra inner ring I think is to super-prevent popping. 

And iirc they said to on their facebook that they weren't going to release a cubic aofu until at least late next year because they have a lot of other stuff they want to come out with first


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll wait on the reviews and then decide


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

Good call.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just when I've pretty much broken in my AoChuang....
I'm with Ciarán though, I'll see what other people think before investing


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 23, 2014)

This is awesome. Aochuang is pretty much the only Moyu puzzle I have yet to purchase. I will wait for this now. 
Glad this came up. I was going to buy the Aochuang after christmas hahaha.

Cubic 7x7x7 pl0x


----------



## RayLam (Dec 23, 2014)

dont know what the price will be,but it must be a excellent cube because Moyu is choosing some testers who can get 2 Huachuangs.And if some testers hand in pertinent reports and suggestions,they can receive a purple 13x13 whose price should be 30,000rmb+


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

RayLam said:


> dont know what the price will be,but it must be a excellent cube because Moyu is choosing some testers who can get 2 Huachuangs.And if some testers hand in pertinent reports and suggestions,they can receive a purple 13x13 whose price should be 30,000rmb+


Dang. Was that in the mofangluntan thread? It will probably just be Feliks and Kevin. Definitely Feliks.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm gonna wait until they change plastic issues again before buying.

God my Aochuang is frustrating.


----------



## RayLam (Dec 23, 2014)

richardye1 said:


> oh hua means flower in chinese btw


no no no,花=flower,and华=china/chinese,you got the wrong idea,huachuang(华创）should mean "created by china",not flower,fella
each pinyin means many meanings according to different tones


----------



## RayLam (Dec 23, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Dang. Was that in the mofangluntan thread? It will probably just be Feliks and Kevin. Definitely Feliks.


Moyu announced this on mofangluntan(cubeforum),and other chinese forums.Maybe the testers are all chinese


----------



## Chree (Dec 23, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm gonna wait until they change plastic issues again before buying.
> 
> God my Aochuang is frustrating.



What's up with the plastic on the AoChuang?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 23, 2014)

Damn!!!! Just finished ordering an aochuang...


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 23, 2014)

Does this anticipate a HuaLong 3x3?

plz


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 23, 2014)

Moyu starting to become the Iphone of cubes with all these frequent releases. 
I appreciate how quick they are to release new cubes, but dang. Not sure if I'll be getting this only to find out they're coming out with a smaller and better version 3 months later.


----------



## Maccoboy (Dec 23, 2014)

Andreaillest said:


> Moyu starting to become the Iphone of cubes with all these frequent releases.
> I appreciate how quick they are to release new cubes, but dang. Not sure if I'll be getting this only to find out they're coming out with a smaller and better version 3 months later.



you know they only have 1 and occasionally 2 iPhones a year right? Samsung, HTC, Nokia and Sony sometimes make more than 10 a year. 

I'm gonna wait for at least a few reviews before I get this


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe the HuaLong will be that one cube that was announced some time ago that looks like a Liying/weilong hybrid.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Maybe the HuaLong will be that one cube that was announced some time ago that looks like a Liying/weilong hybrid.



If this is the case, I will definitely get one, as my Liying is my current main, and is one of the best cubes I've had.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 23, 2014)

Maccoboy said:


> you know they only have 1 and occasionally 2 iPhones a year right? Samsung, HTC, Nokia and Sony sometimes make more than 10 a year.



It's just a silly analogy about moyu releases. Not who releases more of what.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 23, 2014)

As i said on facebook asswell, long amd thin pieces result in unstabillity and breaking pieces...


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 28, 2014)

Retail price for it on the Cubicle is 38 usd...!

That's as much as the Aofu on C4S.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 28, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Retail price for it on the Cubicle is 38 usd...!
> 
> That's as much as the Aofu on C4S.



Yeah, I hope it'll be a bit cheaper somewhere.


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, I just read the mofangluntan post, here's a quick summary:
Like a few people already said, hua chuang 华创 means Chinese Create (Creation). 
Main improvement: No holes on surfaces that contact each other (may be empty inside pieces, but no holes on outside of the pieces). Patented for 4x4 to 7x7 by MoYu.
The puzzle is meant to be the absolute best, not cheap. The rest of the post is about signing up to be a tester.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> Main improvement: No holes on surfaces that contact each other (may be empty inside pieces, but no holes on outside of the pieces).


That's an improvement, but I'm surprised they didn't call out the extra inner ring as the main improvement. It's very much more pronounced than the AoChuang, which will hopefully make it much less prone to popping. 

Zcube.hk has plenty of good photos.


----------



## Chree (Jan 1, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> That's an improvement, but I'm surprised they didn't call out the extra inner ring as the main improvement. It's very much more pronounced than the AoChuang, which will hopefully make it much less prone to popping.
> 
> Zcube.hk has plenty of good photos.



Those larger rings kinda reminds me of what they did on the 13x13. Which reminded me of a Rubik's 5x5. 

My Moyu fanboy-dome practically demands that I'll get this cube eventually. Luckily Christmas left a big enough hole in my wallet that I'll have to wait and see the reviews first.


----------



## tomg (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like Feliks has put out a review of it 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLCfkKDIPZI

tomg


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2015)

There's already a 'review' of it on thecubicle.us... And most of it is just comments on how it _may_ perform.

I wonder if the cubicle staff even look through the submitted reviews before approving them.



Also... MOYU MAKE THE HUASHI NOW


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> There's already a 'review' of it on thecubicle.us... And most of it is just comments on how it _may_ perform.
> 
> I wonder if the cubicle staff even look through the submitted reviews before approving them.
> 
> ...


Based on the 13x13 reviews, I don't think they do.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 3, 2015)

After watching Feliks review I don't see any huge improvements of the cube. More stability but with more catches.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 3, 2015)

mati1242 said:


> After watching Feliks review I don't see any huge improvements of the cube. More stability but with more catches.


Do you have an AoChuang? Do you get the kind of horrendous lockups that Feliks showed, where center pieces swap places, or even swap sides? I get those regularly, and if they don't happen on the HuaChuang, which is what Feliks says, I'd say that's a huge improvement.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 3, 2015)

I very rarely pop or lock up on my AoChuang in practice but apparently comp conditions result in loads of issues for me so far. I'm looking forward to using a fully broken in HuaChuang now especially considering how much my AoChuang has changed.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 3, 2015)

I dislike 3x3 stage on the Aochuang, way too locky for my tastes. Seeing as this one is even worse at that stage I'm gonna give this one a miss.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 3, 2015)

PeelingStickers said:


> I dislike 3x3 stage on the Aochuang, way too locky for my tastes. Seeing as this one is even worse at that stage I'm gonna give this one a miss.



Did you try any other AoChuangs at UK Champs? I put a lot of solves and 15 weight shock oil into mine and it feels completely different to out of the box.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 4, 2015)

I got one for xmas 

after about 500 solves it's ok, tried all sorts of lube but the outer layers just seem awkward to grip compared to a shengshou. Similiar to 3x3 stage on a 6x6 but not that extreme.

I wish someone would make a 5x5 with extended outer layers similiar to a 7x7+ puzzle. Even though it's not necessary gripping would be really good on it.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 4, 2015)

If this cube doesn't lock up horribly like every other 5x5 in existence, that is more than enough for me


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 4, 2015)

Myachii said:


> If this cube doesn't lock up horribly like every other 5x5 in existence, that is more than enough for me



If I didn't already have an Aochuang I would probably get this as well, but I'm contempt with my 5x5 and can't spare another 40 bucks for a cube that will perform so closely 

Cubicle plans to start shipping black tomorrow ps!


----------

